# Good ol' days



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

Man those are some good eattin' days too.....


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Love the ol truck and when was the pic taken?

The things I could build for that truck


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow .... but resizing the pic so we can see it all with out shifting would be great ..... like 800 x 600 to fit the page ....... nice stringer


----------



## Kinghunter (Mar 24, 2009)

Good ol days look at the penn international 4th rod from the man ????


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Forget the International, my eyes are on the Senators on the front rack!

What a gorgeous shot of a time gone by. I'd love to see what you could do with that one, Shooter. That truck is pretty awesome anyway.

Evan


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chumbucket (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice. Doesn't get better than that.


----------

